# I WANT!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I want to go to the field again - to an open field and sky - and all I ask is for a VIZSLA and a bird to guide her by - the hunting guns are in the safe - bumpers and pheasant wings are out for training - PIKE wonders how far off is September and DOVES! LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have 10 quail left to work the dogs on. After that it will be hard to find birds til late summers. I'm trying to lease 200-300 acres with a pond, and put a preserver licences on it. Build a johnny house for quail and a coop for homing pigeons. Don't know if its going to come together yet but I'd love to hunt over the dogs year round. I'm waiting to hear back on the cost of the lease, and keeping my fingers crossed that its not out of my price range. Me and the dogs would think we died and went to heaven.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

All you need is unlimited time and an endless source of funding ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Aim - no problem with the funding - opening an online VIZSLA revival church - send your money NOW! you know what suckers V owners R!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't do that REM. i am an agnostic, dislexic, insomniac. I'll end up laying awake all night wondering if there really is a dog..........


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

R said:


> Aim - no problem with the funding - opening an online VIZSLA revival church - send your money NOW! you know what suckers V owners R!


I think that's a good plan. 
Here in Texas we have Cowboy Churches. They do have a church on the property, along with arenas and horses.
I think a Bird dog church would be a good thing. We could all go hunting early in the morning. Then have a sermon under the shade of a large tree. That would make all my training supplies a tax deduction.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Picking up 12 quail tomorrow, My dog has the blues and needs some LIVE ACTION..


----------

